# Moving to Saudi...any advice?



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Family is moving to Saudi in a couple of weeks, Dhahran compound. Anyone lived there? Any tips or suggestions? We've learned a lot about the things to bring, and not bring, but everyone we speak to has a different view. Any advice?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

monster said:


> Family is moving to Saudi in a couple of weeks, Dhahran compound. Anyone lived there? Any tips or suggestions? We've learned a lot about the things to bring, and not bring, but everyone we speak to has a different view. Any advice?


Drink all your beers now before you go? J/K. Good luck and stay cool.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't bring your wife or daughter.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't bring any bacon or other pork products.
Save every penny you can because when you finally get back home you will have something for the miserable time you lost out of your life.
I have worked there three times. Hated every minute of it.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Get a Tan, so you can fit in! They don't like are kind there!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't say or do anything that could get you shot....or blown up


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've had several offers to go over there with my employer......no, no thanks, hell no !

If I can't make a living in the U.S. I'll just get on welfare with the gimme dats. Why would I go somewhere that everyone hates me, and wants to cut my head off. I can't even begin to imagine being in a country full of ******** that hate Americans.

15 of the 19 hijackers on 9/11 were Saudi nationals....don't forget that when you take your family over there.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Run from any kid that says: "I want to be just like my daddy when I blow up."


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't read your Bible in public....no Christmas tree allowed..where they can see it...


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

My wife and her parents lived in Dhahra. She loved it, and has great memories of it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Buy a rug. Face it east. Put your booze in a Gatorade bottle. Grow a beard. Mentioned before, leave the family here and save your buxxx.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Be safe and drink up. You are in a compound so you'll probably be able to get your hands on some beverages. 
Work has tried to get me to go to Jeddah just for two wk visits and I have refused each time. 
But, my PM told me other than lack of beer and lack of things to do, it wasn't too bad. He said he liked the food. Jeddah is right down te road from Mecca so its really conservative. 

Things are getting more liberal over there though. We have three interns from Riyadh in the office right now. On the face of it, normal guys, two of the three drink (here and on their weekend trips to Dubai). They are only 22. I think the well off youth want things to change faster than they are. 
All three are trying to talk one of the younger engineers in my group into taking them to a strip club.

One of the other groups managers took them to the local range and they had a blast shooting lots of different handguns. It was their first time shooting. 
They filled up two carts when i took them to Costco ...... and they go shopping A Lot!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Only good thing I can say is that pearls are cheap...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I lived in Riyadh for 3 months in 84 and it was very interesting and I'm glad I went. The sound of the call to prayer bellowing over the loudspeakers reminded me that I wasn't in the good ole USA every day.

Get some recipes for home made wine, all the grocery stores have pure grape juice
and everyone makes there own.

If you like gold, everything is sold by the gram, regardless of the style, all 18-21 ct. and is based on the price of gold that day. If you like rugs, great prices so stock up and have them shipped home. Good prices on watches as well but this was a long time ago so things may have changed. TV is hilarious. American shows that have been cut up due to there decency laws.

Don't be afraid, have an open mind and you will never forget the experience. I wasn't in a compound so it was really interesting


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont talk political things. Don't mention if your a Christian. Don't drink the water. Don't get caught stealing. 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

you need to teach your wife and ESPECIALLY your kids to NEVER open the door if there is a knock at it.....opening the door in Saudi is an invitation for people to immediately enter your home......this of course will not be true of other westerners on the compound, but ANY Saudi that is on the compound that comes to your home it will be an invitation to enter.....this is especially true if you are "making your own" which is common on the compounds....DON'T OPEN THE **** DOOR!

trust no one I would resist the urge to get any type of local cleaning service or the like for the interior of the house especially

100% of your calls and internet traffic are monitored (by the Saudis and obongo as well now haha), while it is not necessarily people monitoring you can pretty much 100% guarantee that monitoring goes on......for websites viewed, things said on the phone and on and on.....I would not necessarily be worried about web banking and general things like that, but I would avoid all talk of major financial plans, politics, personal views on certain things, and drinking you may have done if you "make your own" or really anything like that.......you will need to be FIRM with wife and kids about this as well

when my neighbors went over in the early 80s with a wife and three daughters the husband was issued a scramble phone that at the time was illegal to even possess in the USA and we listened in on it just for fun before they went over and that was to be used 100% of the time when he talked business back to the USA (business business not personal business since someone on the other end of the call had to have a scramble phone to match as well).....so again 100% of all calls and WWW traffic (they were there before the WWW obviously) will be subjected to monitoring

when you are outside of the compound if your daughters are wearing jeans the filthy dirty scumbag arabs will try and walk close and drag their hand across their crotch.....real deal true story so you will need to get some long skirts or sundress like dresses to be worn over jeans if your wife and daughter like to wear jeans (NEUTRAL COLORS OF COURSE).....jeans are not illegal, but beating the face in for some filthy muzzy trash after he drags across your wife or daughters crotch is and they WILL try it

women of course cannot drive off of the compound......if you drive off of the compound and you have an accident it will be 100% YOUR FAULT 100% of the time every time.....the way *** backwards people see it is that if you were not there in the country the accident would not have happened and since you are the non-arab guest in the country that is their country your presence there is what causes things to happen like wrecks...so take some form of transportation like a shuttle driven by a local and provided by the compound when at all possible 

women cannot go unescorted outside the compound nor will they want to.....hair covered of course and lose the makeup period and again get some long coverup sun dress type skirts and if you must wear jeans under never shorts......shorts of course uncovered are not allowed for women off the compound

if your kids are not able to understand the REAL REALITY of what is going on DO NOT GO or DO NOT TAKE THEM PERIOD.....if they are going through their "rebellious stage" do not take them...if they do not know how or do not understand keeping 1000000% of family business 1000000% within the family do not take them....do not talk about where dad works, what he does, what he makes, if he is "making his own" with grape juice, things about back home, politics back home, religion and on and on **** about it.....that INCLUDES on the compound and unless you and mom are there and many other adults are there with their kids and everyone is doing it or talking about it.....**** about it.......the VAST MAJORITY if not all others on the compound and their kids will understand things.....but if your kid is blabbing to the one wrong dumbass or says the wrong thing to the wrong dumbass little friend or that dumbass little friend gets in trouble and needs someone to tattle on to get a lesser "issue" (or whatever) or their dumbass parents want to start tossing others under the bus to try and score points for their piece of ****......don't be the one with ANY issues that can be brought up......your kids may well make some friends for life as you and your wife might as well.......but most people will be coming and going at various intervals and again you never know who the dumbasses might be with an idiot kid or a blabber mouth or that can't not run their mouth on the phone or emails about all the things they "and their new friends" are doing like making wine.......your kids need to understand like it is the freaking mafia....IT STAYS IN THE FAMILY....IN THE HOUSE....INSIDE....IN DOORS.....not on the phone, not in email, not on chat, not in a text and not to some other dumbass kid in school or on the playground.....ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING

100% of your **** will be searched both coming in and going out from the country PERIOD......it will not even be in doubt it will be OVERT......boxes clearly opened, cloths looked through......fancy womens underwear sniffed....your bacon bits now missing, books shuffled through and on and on.....you will KNOW it was looked through and if it was even questionable like your Maxum mags it will either be gone entirely or it will have 4 pages left in the magazine and the rest will be in abdual the inspectors massive "spank bank" along with a massive amount of panties and lingerie...CDS missing....DVDs missing....VHS tapes (throwback) missing or viewed......100% of it will be OVERTLY looked through, watched, and inspected 

some might say "things have changed" or perhaps I am a bit over the top in some of my advice, but put it like this.....an *** backwards 3rd world hell hole with a very tip top upper class of massively rich people that use *** backwardsness to keep the masses stupid and in control is not the place for AMERICANS to "test the limits" unless you like to be made an example of or unless you are a complete dumbass.....so let someone elses kid and their loved ones test the limits and if you have to take a vacation back to the civilized world to have your wife and kids puking drunk on the beach while dancing in bikinis and eating a BLT and looking at teenbeat magazine and maxum 

if you, your wife or your kids thinks that being an American makes them special or that the state department or consulate or who ever will find a way to get it all worked out......well being an American does make you special in Saudi.....it makes you subjected to a really special and close form of heavy scrutiny by ANYONE AND EVERYONE including any maid, gardener, cab driver or anyone else period.....so if that can't or won't be understood or accepted DO NOT GO

and lastly unless you are a very special type of employe or very high ranking or really really well liked or you have a very generous company your wife and family are basically EMPLOYEES just like you are and their stupidity, ignorance, trouble, hassles, issues and on and on will 100% reflect on YOU......this of course will vary by company, but put it like this.....if you are there 3-4 months and things go bad because your kid is the classroom idiot even on the compound or your kid has sticky fingers or your kid is a bully or your wife is a gossip......your *** will be packing your bags FAST and you and the fam will be shipping out ASAP and your company will NOT be happy period unless they knew fully ahead of time that you are a superstar and you were doing them a massive favor by doing something you really did not want to and your family was against, but you were taking one for the team and seeing how it goes.....again this depends on the company, but the companies that are over there for the long term are there to make HUGE money and if you and yours make that hard on them or they have to go around explaining things or the lose a contract or a bid.....well think about it

in the eyes of the Saudis your wife and kids are your property and the failure to control them reflects on you....sure your company will almost certainly not see it exactly like that......but they are subjected to the rules of those that do once you set food in assbackwardsstan 

most kids that are the type that can be trusted to go come out understanding that they had a unique experience and got to see a part of the world that few will ever see.....did they have the time of their lives hell no not a chance (unless you raised a wall flower or a terrorist haha), but they will look back on it as a learning experience in the future even if they still see it as something they would have rather just have avoided....it is like being a military kid for a short period of time and living on base where the penalty for getting caught doing something stupid on base or worse off base gets you subjected to *** backwards third world BS VS first world "punishment"


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

wow! Just WOW!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

****. Didn't realize it was that bad living in the compound.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Been there, done that, never again


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry but there is no stinkin way I would go, much less bring my family to a place where Americans are hated. For any amount of money. 


Won Hunglo said:


> Don't bring your wife or daughter.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Dang man tell me what you really think! J/k good post. A lot of good info there.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, what he said. Holy wow, wow!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i wouldn't inquire about slurpies.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you repress humans from being human they get weird. Sounds like they are in a serious need of booze and tiddy bars. A truely horrible place. No thanks, life is too short


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

DEXTER said:


> ****. Didn't realize it was that bad living in the compound.


there are some "freedoms" in the compound....I believe women can drive.....girls can wear MODEST bathing suits including bikinis (I believe) but at the same time that is not a "law" that is looking the other way

and also now as much as ever there are people in the compounds that are not western...Egyptians, Chinese, Russians and the like......I am not saying they are American haters or that they might not even become friends.....but they are certainly not people you want to just bust out your stash of wine for after throwing open the door at the first knock

my neighbors had a still while they were there that was left by the previous people and they left it for the next people.....it is a place filled with chemical engineers after all and distillation of petro products is well....DISTILLATION so running a still is second nature to many of them

but again people that are muslim in the compound, not western, working for competing companies that may or may not be "state" owned and that "state" may or may not be friendly to the USA....well think about it.....at the very least they might be very interested in seeing a big group of people from your company getting sent home because that could be more business for the or even a bonus for them for getting the competition in a bind having to replace employees.....and your employer is not going to appreciate that at all

it is a country that has morality police outside of the compounds.....so if your son can't deal with some things (much less for males but still no shorts above the knees) or daughter can't deal with some "creepy *** arab" in a uniform coming up and telling them to cover their hair, not show so much leg, cover up on the beach and on and on well that will not be a good thing for you for sure because you will probably be sent home if she thinks slapping a morality officer for poking her with his club (they will not physically touch her, but they will be mad they have to correct her so a gentle poke for attention MIGHT come) well that will be a bad thing....it is not a place for the rachel jentiels of the world or the miley cirus or paris hiltons......it is a place for WELL BEHAVED INTELLIGENT kids that are "on point" 24X7X365 about not blabbing stuff they would think nothing of telling their USA friends or doing things they would think nothing of doing in the USA outside of the compound

again even on the early 80s my neighbor had a still left by the previous residents and left for the next residents.....but their three daughters were highly intelligent, well behaved and well disciplined to not gossip or open the door.....dressing trashy was never an issue, but "trashy" over there is anything less than dressing like an Amish girl with covered hair here pretty much....."style" is out the window.......she can wear what ever she wishes UNDER whatever it is she is wearing to follow the rules and much more relaxed on the compound, but even then especially today you will probably have arabs and muslims in the compound

it is not a decision to take lightly....I don't want to make it sound as though it is like one of those TV shows "caught in foreign jail with heroine" or whatever, but the reality is Saudi is extremely conservative, they are not looking to change or have the limits pushed and especially by the likes of a younger western girl or even boy.....they are not looking to toss you in jail or lock you up, but when the morality police gives attitude (or anyone else for that matter) correct YOUR issue and move on period......there is no bon qui qui moments in Saudi where you get to tell your side of the story especially as a female......you get to do as you are told while your male "minder" (Dad or husband) tells you to do so as well and there is no "but dad" or "oh honey" about it...DO IT and MOVE ON least you find yourself being ask to kindly leave ASAP

other things to consider as well....they pray 5 times a day.....EVERYTHING (outside the compound) shuts down for this for probably 15-20 minutes.....stores will dim the lights....that is it you WAIT until it is done.....no fussy kid complaining about having to sit around and do nothing.....so schedule accordingly

my neighbors were there for 18 months I believe....their oldest was going into her senior year part way through and as previously planned they sent her back home to live with relatives in Louisiana so she could at least graduate and have her senior year at a place that she could go to a reunion or even see in the remainder of her life time since her chances of returning to Saudi were probably slim to none and as for a reunion well pointless because most likely none of the others are coming back either.....so again consider what is going on with kids lives......kids turning 16 and wanting to drive.....probably NOT the place to learn to drive even in the compound and especially as a girl

for my neighbors it was a good decision probably a very good one.....they kept their house and rented it out, there was the pay, and I am sure many can remember the oil business was **** in the 80s so WORKING at all in the oil business was important even for someone with a PhD like my neighbor and that worked for a MAJOR oil company.....so it is a big decision for the entire fam, but it can be very beneficial as well and I believe companies still appreciate the "taking one for the team" aspect down the road


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

peelin' drag said:


> Sorry but there is no stinkin way I would go, much less bring my family to a place where Americans are hated. For any amount of money.


X2


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I kept reading the posts by TexasVines over and over again. It sounds like indentured service! 

Not long ago we threw away everything, got shot at and almost got drowned in the South China sea for the freedom. There is no way that I would want to trade it for anything ...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad I ain't going......


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

After reading about how hard they are on the kids I'm thinking of sending mine there!
A little cultural shock might do them some good.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely sounds like too many negatives!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Compound??? sounds more like the Polish Ghettos the Nazis made


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Trick out your camel with some 20's...


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Trick out your camel with some 20's...


haha that is another thing.....they are very competitive drivers (makes Houston look like the slow lane, but most Houston drivers can actually drive)

you will be driving down the road and someone will come along to pass the car in front of you and the driver will not want to be passed so they speed up.....then repeat.....next thing you know you have cars 4-5 wide on the road and shoulder and even into the desert all trying to pass/keep from being passed going 85mph.....as someone that values life you just have to back off and let it all go on by you

if you have ever seen the youtube videos of them driving or "drifting" or high performance cars in town they just go crazy.....Arabs/muslims are "fatalist" whatever happens (unless a non-muslim is involved of course) is the will of alah......so if you smash into a large crowd of people/observers while "ghost riding" your mercedes or BMW or drifting or trying to get your car to go on two wheels.....well you will pay a little cash and that was the will of alah and everyone goes on with life


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Watch out for camel spiders..these guys will whack you!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

gom1 said:


> Watch out for camel spiders..these guys will whack you!




awe...hale naw!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

my HS golf teacher taught drivers ed in some of the compounds said if you ventured outside the compound if you got in a accident no matter who was at fault you were at fault cause in their eyes you shouldnt of been there anyway


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, whether based on experience, or just opinion. From what I hear, people either love it or hate it. I've heard the same about driving off the compound, and of course there will be adjustments to what we're used to. On the positive side, I've heard that the education our son will have access to (he's 5) will be outstanding, and they pay up to $36k/yr for private school if desired. We'll also be able to travel to places that would be difficult in our current lives. I suppose it's what you make of it. We're looking at it as an adventure that pays well and may allow me to retire a little earlier than currently planned.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

If you have never traveled or lived abroad, you will quickly realize how great it is to be in America. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Make sure to take the kids on a field trip to Riyadh to see Deera Square (Chop Chop Square) on Fridays. No trip to Saudi would be complete without it.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

So your packing up the family and going then asking on here what it's like I would have taken a short trip over and seen for myself before I would haul *** with my family to a place like that.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

acwizzard said:


> So your packing up the family and going then asking on here what it's like I would have taken a short trip over and seen for myself before I would haul *** with my family to a place like that.


THis^^^

I could probably do without taking a solo trip first if I was going to some plac tame like England or japan or Russia. But for a place line Saudi, China, or Canada, I would have to go test the waters first with a 3-6 month solo trip...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Don't buy any wooden flying carpets.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

acwizzard said:


> So your packing up the family and going then asking on here what it's like I would have taken a short trip over and seen for myself before I would haul *** with my family to a place like that.


A pre-trip wasn't offered. We did quite a bit of research before making our decision, I just want to know if anyone with a similar experience will share their views/opinions.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Make sure to take the kids on a field trip to Riyadh to see Deera Square (Chop Chop Square) on Fridays. No trip to Saudi would be complete without it.


NICE!!!

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/453240/20130403/saudi-arabia-chop-square-beheading.htm



> _"At 9 a.m., the executioner gently lowers the blade to jab at the condemnedâ€™s neck, which jerks the prisonerâ€™s body to attention. Then the real blow: the blade is drawn high up, then swung back down. It cleaves skin, muscle, and bone with a hollow, echoing thud. A lurid crimson waterfall chases the head to the granite with the sound of a wet rag being wrung out over a stainless steel sink. The body sways forward, snaps up, and slumps off to the right._
> 
> _ A loudspeaker lists the decapitated manâ€™s crimes: rape, drug trafficking, and possession. The executioner sheathes his sword. A thickly bearded soldier claps his hands and wipes them against each other in the airâ€"thatâ€™s it. By 9:05, the only other person in Chop Chop Square is a janitor, hosing down the granite."_


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

What he said, and take sunscreen!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Make sure to take the kids on a field trip to Riyadh to see Deera Square (Chop Chop Square) on Fridays. No trip to Saudi would be complete without it.


Oh those Saudis are such a fun loving bunch. No trip is truely complete without witnessing a good beheading. Make sure you bring the kids!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Kind of remind me of my best friend and his wife relocating to one of the scandanvian countries( somewhere near Denmark) for work in the Geology Dept. Company bumped her salary form about 40 to 120,000 US for a three year excursion. She thought, wow it would be a great opportunity to work in a foreign environment. New things to see and do and she get a salary bump on top of that. Her husband was unemployed at the moment and they had no kids so they were excited. They pack everything up and most of it was transported at the companys expense. After arriving there, they were immediately homesick. Everything was so expensive, lititle joys they took for granted just wasnt available. It was cold as hell all the time. After 6 months, they broke contract, meaning they had to pay back all the previous moving expenses, Left everything over there since it was gonna cost more to ship it back home. Bought 2 tickets home and left her company. She now works for someone else. This was about 5 years ago. I still pester them about the experience to this day.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

monster said:


> Thanks for all the responses, whether based on experience, or just opinion. From what I hear, people either love it or hate it. I've heard the same about driving off the compound, and of course there will be adjustments to what we're used to. On the positive side, I've heard that the education our son will have access to (he's 5) will be outstanding, and they pay up to $36k/yr for private school if desired. We'll also be able to travel to places that would be difficult in our current lives. I suppose it's what you make of it. We're looking at it as an adventure that pays well and may allow me to retire a little earlier than currently planned.


if all you have is a SON that is 5 and your wife understands what she is doing then I would say go for it for sure.....my points were from the point of view of my neighbors that went with three daughters one just going into high school and two in high school

yes the schooling will be excellent and my neighbors saw a ton of cool places like the Red Sea and the like.....but again their daughters were smart and well aware of what the situation was and what was expected of them 100% of the time period

with a son and a son of 5 things are much easier for you and your wife being an adult (and it sounds like one that is interested in going) will only need to watch what she wears ect and travel with you outside the compound

I was certainly not trying to discourage anyone from going as it can be a great career and financial benefit for people, but if someone was going with three little teen princess daughters that think the world revolves around them.....DO NOT GO period you will not make it past a few months before you are kindly ask to leave

you with a 5yo son and a wife that sounds well grounded.....it can be everything you are hoping for and more......but it will absolutely be a change and much of what I said still applies......you are an outsider.....what "happens" is ALWAYS your fault as far as accidents and the like and you need to be able to adjust to prayer time, wife being with you at all times off the compound and the like and 100% of your stuff will be inspected coming and going and you can pretty much guarantee that your calls, emails, internet browsing and the like are capable of being monitored and will be monitored


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

monster said:


> Thanks for all the responses, whether based on experience, or just opinion. From what I hear, people either love it or hate it. I've heard the same about driving off the compound, and of course there will be adjustments to what we're used to. On the positive side, I've heard that the education our son will have access to (he's 5) will be outstanding, and they pay up to $36k/yr for private school if desired. We'll also be able to travel to places that would be difficult in our current lives. I suppose it's what you make of it. We're looking at it as an adventure that pays well and may allow me to retire a little earlier than currently planned.


That is a great attitude, just try to keep it while you are there. I was in Jubal in 95-96, with my wife. It was tollerable for me, not for her. I went back to Ras Tanura in 2004, thing had changed a lot. I just was not safe to be an American out on the street.

So if you accept the fact that there is nothing worth going out of your compound for (and trust me there is not), and you hunker down and use your 6 weeks of vacations to see some cool stuff outside of the Tragic Kingdom you will do fine.

Dont waist your time and money in Bahrain, it is a pit. Just a place to drink in a hotel and "See" some Russian Girls, with your family there, you dont need that.

If you SCUBA Dive there should be a club that goes out from Dammam, that was a great break when we were there. Other than that just go to work, stay in the compound (or other compounds), collect your money and go on some great vacations. Problem with that is after about 10 months all you want to see the the USA!

Good Luck and Gods Speed.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> THis^^^
> 
> I could probably do without taking a solo trip first if I was going to some plac tame like England or japan or Russia. But for a place line Saudi, China, or Canada, I would have to go test the waters first with a 3-6 month solo trip...


Unless things have changed Family will not be allowed in until you complete a 3 month probation....


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*why i love texas!*

see previous posts WOW


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Since it seems that you have decided to go over there, learn some Arabic. Some basic expressions you should know (spelled phonetically so you can pronounce)

Hello: mar-hob-ah (the return saying is: mar-hob-ah tain)
Good bye: mah-sa-lahma
Thank you: shook-rahn
You're welcome: awf-wahn

You also need to understand the phrase, "In sha Allah." Loosely translated to, "if God wills it." Basically, this is why, as stated in an earlier post, they are fatalists and have strong beliefs in pre-destination. In other words, things happen because God wanted them to happen that way. The belief is much deeper rooted in their lives though. For example, when I was a kid, we lived in Ras Tanura. My Mom and Dad would brew beer. If a Saudi (they knew) came over and there was beer on the counter for guests, he would have one without saying anything. They would not offer it, rather he would just take it. Why, you ask? Because, "in sha Allah". God willed it that the beer would be available to him so it was ok. The Saudi did not willfully seek out a sinful alcoholic beverage, rather it was made available to him by God. This may seem hypocritic but you must understand two things about it: One, just how much their religion is part of the life, law and culture. Remember sharia law...Secondly, most muslims are just as lazy about their faith as most christians are.

The weekends are Thursday and Friday, not Saturday and Sunday.

Good luck and Godspeed my friend. "Fee a mon Allah" (go with God) a traditional farewell to a friend.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Incidentally, we lived there from 1974 to 1979. So basically my formative years and first memories were from living in Saudi and traveling over there. It has changed tremendously since I was there. Mostly the hatred of "the West" thanks to most of the Saudi royal family adopting the wahabist extremist sect of islam. The fishing offshore is unreal if you get a chance.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Oh those Saudis are such a fun loving bunch. No trip is truely complete without witnessing a good beheading. Make sure you bring the kids!


It's not just limited to beheadings. There is also the occasional hand, foot, tongue, or ritual stoning.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> Don't bring your wife or daughter.


*absolutely this^^^^^^*

.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

We've already decided that we're going. After several months of waiting, our departure date is at the end of the month. The family will travel together. There is a probationary pertiod, but thats on my employment in general, it doesnt limit when the family can join me. I wouldnt go idf it was without my widfe and son. Been practicing the language, but have a long way to go. Thanks for the input Bird, and the others who have shared firsthand experiences. I think we'll skip chop chop days in Riyadh, and probably won't venture off the camp ffor awhile. Luckily, we already know a few families in Dhahran, and have met a few others recently, so our learning curve will be shortened a little. 

Side note- may be selling my 06 Tundra in the next couple of weeks...90k mi, excellent condition...$15k ballpark. PM me if potentially interested. Not positive I'm selling yet, but won't hurt to put feelers out. Shukran!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> THis^^^
> 
> I could probably do without taking a solo trip first if I was going to some plac tame like England or japan or Russia. But for a place line Saudi, China, or *Canada*, I would have to go test the waters first with a 3-6 month solo trip...


Dude ....

Howso Canada on that list? I mean it ain't like Saudi, China, Detroit or Houston.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard the fishing is good there. Especially for sand trout.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Their weekend just recently changed to Friday/Saturday to align with most of the rest of the middle east.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you really thinking about moving your family there? Duh?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> awe...hale naw!


X2


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I spent four years over there living Jubail, about an hour north of Dharahn. House was right on the Persian Gulf and wasn't on a compound. By far the best experience of my life. Summer months we did tons of scuba diving and winter months we did a lot of desert camping. I also went to boarding school in Bahrain. 

It's all in your mindset. If you go over dreading it, you and your family will be miserable. If you go over with an open mind to experience a new culture you all will love it. The expats over there stick together and you will make some awesome friendships. 

In general, the Saudis were extremely hospitable and would give you the shirt off their back. I could count on one hand the negative experiences that we had the entire time we were there. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I was going to till I saw the Camel Spider, FTN!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I could count on one hand the negative experiences that we had the entire time we were there.


Was the other a Chop Chop victim? LOL Just kidding. I was in Desert Storm and visited a family at Aramco on Thanksgiving. It was a wild experience. Of course the Marines that I was with didn't really understand the gravity of what the families had to deal with there. Some of them got hammered on the home made hooch and acted badly.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I agree with GR8, it can be a wonderful experience. I lived there 6 years but not with Aramco, rather with a service company and we lived in a private villa. My twin daughters went to the US Embassy school and received some of the best education imaginable. While there I taught SCUBA diving to many of the folks with Aramco, did a lot of fishing, went hunting with falcons, made my own wine, beer and moonshine and generally had a great time.

The work part can be tough, especially in the deep desert, but offshore was not bad at all. This was all back in the late 70's and early 80's so things may have changed some but they are a friendly people for the most part.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Buy, or rent the movie "The Kingdom"....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Read in the paper that a 24 yo Norweigin(sp?) was sentenced to 16 months in prison in Dubia for having sex outside of marriage after she reported being raped. Dubia is considered to be progressive.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Of all the countries in the region, Iraq was the most progressive country. Under Saddam (!!!) there were co-ed universities, women could drive, and Christian were protected and worshiping freely. In 2013 none of the mentioned can happen in Saudi.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Not Saudi but you should know this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...e-dubai_n_3624867.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A rape victim gets 16 months in prison for getting raped? Can't we all just be friends? No, I don't think so. You are not an evolved species of humanity. I look forward to the day of energy independance. Drill, baby, drill


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bluefin said:


> After reading about how hard they are on the kids I'm thinking of sending mine there!
> *A little cultural shock might do them some good*.


I think that ever kid should be given a guided car tour by Mom and Dad through the local ghetto......


----------

